# KFZ: 4-Zylinder Drehzahlmesser an 5-Zylinder anschliessen?



## Njumaen (24. August 2003)

Gibt es eine (einfache) Möglichkeit/Schaltung um das Problem zu lösen?

Gruss,

Ralf.


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

Wo sollte das Problem sein? Wird der Drehzahlmesser nicht von der Kurbeloder Nockenwelle angesteuert? Dann ist doch egal, wieviel zylinder im Motor stecken.


----------

